# SVL - Silver Mines



## yogi-in-oz (18 January 2007)

Hi folks,

SVL ... Silver Mines stags may not get what they 
expect, with this one ... will be waiting for a
low on this end, before entry around 23012007, 
because time cycles come into play, like this:

   23012007 ... 3 underlying and negative cycles
               here, looking for lows ... ???

   29012007 ... significant and negative news ???

   02022007 ... minor and intraday - positive?

12-13022007 ... negative spotlight on SVL, so
                will be looking for another low
                about this time - double bottom?

   16022007 ... 2 difficult cycles, may bring news

12-14042007 ... 2 mixed cycles may bring first
                signs of recovery ...??

April 2007 should be a better month for SVL and
16-22 November 2007, it should be booming ... lol

More later ..... 

 happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 January 2007)

Hi folks,

SVL ..... as expected, a very ordinary first day's
trading, today ..... 

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## Bluebeard (19 January 2007)

can you tell us when Richmond wins its next AFL Premiership?


----------



## drillinto (21 June 2009)

June 16, 2009

Silver Mines[SVL] Looks To Join The Dots At Its Webbs Silver Prospect In New South Wales

By Our Man in Oz | www.minesite.com

Gold has underpinned many investment portfolios over the past years, but it hasn’t been the best performer of all the precious metals. That title belongs to gold’s close precious metal cousin, silver. Since the start of 2009, the gold price has risen an encouraging 10.5 per cent. Silver has risen by 39 per cent. There are reasons for the difference, which has reduced the silver-to-gold ratio from 78.5 ounces of silver to one ounce of gold, to 62.5 ounces of silver to one ounce of gold. But that’s not the purpose of this report, which is rather to examine a rare beast on the Australian stock exchange, an almost pure silver play called, appropriately, Silver Mines Ltd.
Over the past year, as the silver price has been rising, the share price of Silver Mines has been falling. One of the reasons for the decline - from around A14 cents to A3.5 cents - is that the company is yet to start mining at its flagship Webbs project in the north-east corner of New South Wales. Another is that the company has been short of cash, raising its most recent pot of A$200,000 in capital at the current share price of A3.5 cents. 

But, once you cut through a cash shortage similar to that which confronts many small explorers what you find here is a business with its foot on a historically rich silver field, and a plan to start early production, while continuing to grow the resource base with targeted exploration. It will not be easy, but the chief executive of Silver Mines, Charles Straw, is determined to plug ahead because the economics of developing a new mine at Webbs are compelling. 

“It would be a completely different matter if it was gold we were chasing at Webbs”, Straw told Minesite’s Man in Oz. “We have outlined a 4.5 million ounce inferred silver resource at Webbs from just 5,500 metres of drilling. There’s no doubt that we will find more because of the nature of the geology.” Finding silver at Webbs is not the major challenge. The area has been mined intermittently over the past 100 years, yielding a classic polymetallic ore rich in silver, but with useful grades of zinc, lead and copper. At current prices, about 65 per cent of the metal value is in the silver. The deepest mine dig by the old-timers went to about 200 metres, with the miners only chasing the richest seams. The plan being worked up by Silver Mines is to develop shallower open pits to keep costs down and maximise profits. 

Looked at from a bird’s eye view Webbs is a series of separate silver lodes and older workings. In effect, it is a series of dots waiting to be joined and extended along a regional structural shear zone which has brought mineralised fluids to the surface. The most recent resource estimate stands at 670,000 tonnes of material assaying 210 grams a tonne, with an additional 510,000 tonnes at 230 grams a tonne at Webbs South. More ore-grade material is required, but the grade is interesting because it is the equivalent to gold at 3.4 grams a tonne, and all of it is close to the surface. 

“The work we’re doing at the moment includes a fresh geophysical survey and detailed metallurgical test work”, Straw said. “We expect those results to be received over the next few weeks.” He said the geophysics was designed to “in-fill” ground between the Webbs Silver South prospect where the highest grades had been obtained from the earlier work, and the main Webbs silver mine. The metallurgy is to confirm what will be required in a process plant which is likely to yield two streams of concentrate, one rich in silver and the other containing the base metals. 

The next phase of work at Webbs is likely to include fresh drilling in late August. “That work will look to extend the Webbs South prospect further to the south”, Straw said. “The geophysics we’ve run shows that the target extends for at least another 50 metres south. If we can drill that out, and update the resource then we could be very close to having enough open-pittable material to justify really going forward, on a small scale development.” 

Straw said the plan for Webbs was to not develop a big mine, but with material at the surface assaying as high as 230 grams a tonne of silver, the project would be very profitable. “We can’t provide any financial estimates yet, but it is likely to be worth pretty good money”, he said. “What makes it so attractive is that the mineralisation is sticking out of the ground. Any mining would be straight into ore.” 

The major difference between what Silver Mines is seeking to achieve and what happened in previous campaigns in the area is the switch from seeking small, high-grade seams, to recognising the value in an open-pit development. “Our view is that Webbs comprises a number of discrete pods”, Straw said. “The Webbs mine was one of those, and the Webbs South structure is another. It is highly likely that we will eventually pinpoint another three or four of those pods. As you start to add that up you might find in the top 150 metres you could easily have in the order of 10 million ounces of silver, which is quite a nice little project. In gold equivalent terms 10 million ounces of silver converts to 160,000 ounces of gold worth around US$150 million – a tantalising prize for a company currently capitalised at less than A$2 million.


----------



## hobo-jo (21 April 2010)

Some pretty impressive drilling results released in today's announcement, here is a break down on the company. One of the few predominantly Silver plays on the ASX...

*Silver Mines Ltd (SVL)*
Number of Shares: 69m (well managed capital structure)
Current Share Price: 10c
Market Cap: $6.9m
Cash: $663,000 (Dec 09)
Resource: 4.6 million ounces silver, of potentially open pittable material (updated resource expected soon)

*From April 21st Announcement:*
High grade Silver intersected in drilling (*over 100 ounces per tonne*)
The updated resource model, expected imminently, does NOT include these results. Once the assays have been received from the laboratory in the next few weeks, they will be incorporated into the evolving and growing model.

*Other Information regarding their projects/tenements:*

Silver explorer in the New England Region of NSW. Also listed on the London PLUS market.

*Webbs Silver (EL5674)*
NW of Emmaville, NSW. Silver-Polymetallic. 12 sq km. Resource of 4.6m Moz silver @ 200 g/t (inferred) plus copper, zinc and lead. Strike length of 600m and open in all directions.
Recent downhole (not true width) results include 2m @ 614 g/t Ag, 9m @ 312 g/t Ag, 13m @ 223 g/t Ag plus Zn, Cu, Pb and Sb. Updated results are expected by the end of Feb 2010.
11 Feb 2010 Metallurgical studies recover 62% silver, 47% copper, 66% zinc and 3% arsenic

*Webbs Consols*
SW of Emmaville, NSW. Silver and base metals. 12 sq km. Recent results include 22.5 g/t silver, 3.07% lead and 2.6% zinc from 4-5m.

*Mole River*
NW of Tenterfield, NSW. Silver, gold and base metals. 295 sq km. Drilling from mid 2007. Encouraging results recorded; up to 552 g/t Ag, 5.39 % Pb, 1.47 % Zn & 0.5 % Cu (Q Activities 30 July 2007).

*Rockvale*
NW of Guyra, NSW. Silver, gold and base metals.

*Booroowah JV (EL6269)*
Booroowah, Sth Central NSW. Wallah Wallah Silver-Lead-Zinc mine. Located in the Lachlan Fold Belt. SVL can earn 50% by spending $95k over the next 12 months in a joint venture with Australian Oriental Minerals (ASX.AOM) - Current spend $65k

*EL 20/208*
Western Tasmania southwest of the Roseberry mine. 15 km². Gold. Gold-copper. Lead-zinc-silver. License previously held by Zinifex.

_*Please DYOR, I can't guarantee the accuracy of the information above, but to best of my knowledge it is all correct. Disclosure: I hold SVL._


----------



## tinbuzzard (28 April 2010)

Must this company do a financing soon ? What are the other pure silver plays on the ASX ? Thank you for any help.


----------



## hobo-jo (16 May 2010)

tinbuzzard said:


> Must this company do a financing soon ? What are the other pure silver plays on the ASX ? Thank you for any help.



Sorry tinbuzzard, don't check in here all that often. As you would have seen they made a small placement just recently, history has shown they are trying to keep to their tight capital structure. It will be very interesting to see how their resource model is affected by these and future drill results!

Some other (close to pure) Silver plays are CCU, AYN (previously MMN) & CXC.

Personally I think CCU & SVL have the most promise for upside potential in the SP.


----------



## berbouy (19 September 2010)

long time between posts on svl .
started to have a look at them in relation to the booming silver price at the moment.they are one of a few pure silver plays listed-anybody else have an interest in the current drilling program at webbs-certainly the share price has had a pleasing ascent for holders.could be some upside if the silver price stays bullish, and the resource meets or exceeds expectation.one to watch in the next couple of weeks, came up on my scan late on friday at close, any thoughts appreciated from dedicated silver bugs (are there any?)


----------



## pixel (19 September 2010)

berbouy said:


> long time between posts on svl .
> started to have a look at them in relation to the booming silver price at the moment.they are one of a few pure silver plays listed-anybody else have an interest in the current drilling program at webbs-certainly the share price has had a pleasing ascent for holders.could be some upside if the silver price stays bullish, and the resource meets or exceeds expectation.one to watch in the next couple of weeks, came up on my scan late on friday at close, any thoughts appreciated from dedicated silver bugs (are there any?)




good points, berbouy

and from a technical angle, it's broken out of an ascending triangle, which in this case initiated a Bullish continunation.
Already on board.





PS: AYN is another neat silver play, further advanced than SVL as it had already been producing in its former incarnation as MMN. I hold them too.


----------



## berbouy (20 September 2010)

cheers pixel- and thanks for posting up that chart.have taken a position in light of the expected drilling update , due soon, and if the drill results are as good as hinted at, then perhaps a resource definition will be forthcoming- giving at least a sense of direction for this company. anyway , as always, time will tell, just need to keep an eye on the silver price, hopefully the chart can continue its upward trajectory.quite happy to see a consolidation period, as the program continues.dyor .


----------



## Logique (5 October 2010)

Getting interested here. It has run up a fair bit, like many others similar, but the underlying fundamentals of the silver market look positive, see article link under. So a little toe in the water to join the register.

With thanks to earlier posters on this thread. Hard to find much info on SVL.



> http://www.kitco.com/ind/Lewis/sep172010.html
> 17 Sept 2010
> 
> Swapping Gold for Silver Has Historical Merit
> ...


----------



## Logique (6 October 2010)

Damn, silver is a monster. 

Should have put two toes in the water with this one. Silver +4.6% overnight and SVL up a couple of % today. Oh well, it should give me another chance at some point.


----------



## explod (6 October 2010)

Logique said:


> Damn, silver is a monster.
> .




Correct, it has been caged up by the bullion bank shorts for many years and with new regulations being enacted in the US to curtail some of that, the silver monster is about to excape.

Go back a couple of months on the "silver" thread and read Robert Kyosaki's take.

On Kitco today they are talking US$2000 gold coming, if the silver ratio was to normalise, and it will in my view, we could see US$50 silver in this run forming now.   And that is just a bit over the peak for silver in 1980.


----------



## Mofra (13 October 2010)

Having a look at SVL, does anyone else have concerns over the cash position?

The quarter ending June 2010 notes $388k cash on hand, expected cash outflows for the next quarter are $650k. This is noting a cap raising had been completed recently, and cash had earlier been raising in the 09/10 FY. 

The resource estimates & drilling program look very promising, but it seems to be akin to a project home where a new room is built as soon as more cash comes in. Has anyone looked at the financing activities in more depth? How much cash will the need to raise to bring Webb's into production, noting they would be likely to attract some bank funding once feasibility studies are established?


----------



## berbouy (21 October 2010)

after a strong showing for the week, silver mines has gone into a trading halt today.some large buys last night hinted that today may be the day, so hopefully the resource upgrade is pleasing for all concerned.good luck if you are holding/buying.
the options i believe are well in the money-which will add some cash to the coffers for ongoing program-would not surprise me to see sophisticates getting a look in if the reserves are substantially upgraded, although would hope us "unsophisticated" investors may get a look in.all will be revealed in due course.certainly has been a nice steady rise ,without too many pump,n,dumps...good fortune all.


----------



## Logique (5 November 2010)

An up day across the market generally, with the announcement in the US of of 'QE'II, and the US dollar index falling again. Plenty of mining/metals stocks doing well today. 

Price of silver (Ag) went mad overnight +6%, it seems the favourable conditions for precious metals remain in place.

Particularly happy with SVL, also +6% so far today, as I had earlier in the week increased my weighting.


----------



## mr. jeff (17 February 2011)

fantastic news for SVL with great grades and a good size resource.
This may really help them follow through with this breakout, with increasing volume and excellent mining propects, at exactly the right time with all the hype surrounding the silver/gold ratio...








happy hunting


----------



## Logique (6 April 2011)

explod said:


> ... we could see US$50 silver in this run forming now. And that is just a bit over the peak for silver in 1980.



Good call on silver back on 6 October Explod.  Spot silver this morning = $USD 39.22/oz.

Happy with this holding in Silver Mines, it's chugging along, leveraged to the stratospheric run of the metal. The reports coming through on the grades and resource size at the Webbs silver prospect in northern NSW have been encouraging.  Recovering in the order of 62% silver, 47% copper, 66% zinc.


----------



## Chasero (17 February 2012)

So.. really strong downtrend since highs of 28c in sept 2011 to close at 11c at february 2012.

Anyone know the reason why?

It's very interesting to see if it will bounce of yearly low of 8c... 

Cap raising soon? Only 1.4m left in the kitty...


----------



## mr. jeff (20 February 2012)

Better silver out there at the moment ? That's all I can offer. 
No mine plans close term perhaps. Go CCU!

Then of course there is the up and comer IVR who have kg's of silver all through Paris....

Personally I think SVL has decent prospects, but obviously it is not viewed that way in the market, so will wait and watch.


----------



## Chasero (20 February 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Better silver out there at the moment ? That's all I can offer.
> No mine plans close term perhaps. Go CCU!
> 
> Then of course there is the up and comer IVR who have kg's of silver all through Paris....
> ...




Yep.. I'm looking at a few silver stocks and have been watching SVL and IVR.

Seems like catching a falling knife going in at 8c as they have so little cash in the kitty... but will watch with interest.


----------



## jancha (27 February 2012)

Chasero said:


> Yep.. I'm looking at a few silver stocks and have been watching SVL and IVR.
> 
> Seems like catching a falling knife going in at 8c as they have so little cash in the kitty... but will watch with interest.




Hope you sold at their high today it would have just about doubled your money at 8c but as quick as it went up on positive news it came back down just as fast.


----------



## pixel (28 April 2013)

The price slump of silver hasn't done SVL any favours:





But as spot silver prices look like recovering, SVL should follow. Recent buying at the Lows seems to support that theory/ hope. I'd be happy if SVL traded back up into the range it was in late last year: 
5 - 5.5c would do me.




Disclosure: I hold already.


----------



## jean nannan (15 August 2013)

Good Morning Australia,

We are very long on Silver! After such a kill on the silver stocks their upside potential in a new silver upleg is
vast.Some will say gargantuan.
SVL offers a tremendous stockwork with bonanza grade and significant width(economical)this in a remarkable
series of lodes (IP).
Achilles' heel remains dilution,tonnage,cash level and retail buying (Bergen?).But Webbs Silver is able to move into
a very profitable low-cost,high-margin project.All this in a unique position (NSW) compare to the rest of the world.

Cheers from European's Investors .


----------



## Country Lad (15 August 2013)

jean nannan said:


> SVL offers a tremendous stockwork with bonanza grade and significant width(economical)this in a remarkable series of lodes (IP).
> Achilles' heel remains dilution,tonnage,cash level and retail buying (Bergen?).But Webbs Silver is able to move into
> a very profitable low-cost,high-margin project.All this in a unique position (NSW) compare to the rest of the world.




Well, hello European's Investors.  Interesting first post


----------



## jean nannan (15 August 2013)

Thanks Country Lad

Grade is KING ! A chart from Hell can drive to Heaven!
Just take a look at Dr Dambisa Moyo 'THE WINNER TAKE ALL' and the avice from Jim Rogers on it.
The super-cycle is NOT over.

Motion and (e)motion. BR


----------



## cynkie01 (29 August 2018)

The O'Brien project, located in Abitibi-Témiscamingue, Quebec, covers 4.5 km along the Larder-Lake-Cadillac Fault. The project is home to the former O'Brien Mine which produced 1.2M metric tons at 15.25 g / t Au for 587,121 ounces of gold between 1926 and 1957; InnovExplo, March 2018. Since 2016, the company has completed more than 32,000 meters of drilling at the O'Brien project with the main objective of increasing current resources. In 2017, the company discovered the Vintage Zone north of the O'Brien deposit. Recently, Radisson released an update of current resources resulting in a 95% increase in Indicated resources.

http://www.radissonmining.com/


----------



## greggles (28 December 2018)

Silver Mines suspended from trading this afternoon pending a response to a price and volume query. With the silver price heading north and assay results pending from recent drilling at the Barabolar Project, there could be good news coming up for SVL.


----------



## myrtie100 (31 December 2018)

I have chosen SVL for this months tipping competition.
The price has broken out from consolidating for a few months on decreased volume within the control bar of 22nd Oct.
Volume has picked up leading to the breakout.


----------



## myrtie100 (31 July 2019)

That's funny, here I am again trying my luck with SVL in the monthly tipping comp.
This time around I like the consolidation on falling volume over that past 7 days.


----------



## greggles (13 August 2019)

The SVL share price has shot up from 4.5c to 15.5c in the last month and I'm trying to figure out what could account for that kind of gain.

Silver price is up from US$15.10/kg to US$17.30 over the same period.

On 31 July the company advised that its application for participation in the Australian Taxation Office's 2019-2020 Junior Minerals Exploration Incentive ("JMEI") program has been successful. As a result SVL will receive JMEI tax credits of up to A$1,237,500, which can be distributed on a pro-rata basis to shareholders who subscribe for and receive fully paid ordinary shares in the issued capital of the Company as part of its capital raising activities conducted between 1 July 2019 and 30 June 2020.

This would include the $2.75 million capital raise announced on 5 July which saw Sprott Asset Management LP of Canada subscribe for A$1 million of the placement.

But I can't see how those factors together can account for a gain of over 300% in the SVL share price, unless there's something I'm missing.

Anyone following SVL or have some insight into what is driving the share price?


----------



## myrtie100 (23 August 2019)




----------



## aus_trader (27 December 2019)

Top pick for CY2020 competition. What is interesting is SVL was well supported by institutions including the resource investment group Sprott asset management which is known to take early strategic positions in resource companies with good potential. SVL's Bowden Silver project is considered as one of the largest undeveloped Silver deposits according to research reports, with a large resource already proved from drilling. Share price is highly leveraged to Silver (Ag) spot price, so hoping for a big year for Silver in 2020.


----------



## fergee (29 December 2019)

Just wondering if anyone got Rick Rule to evaluate their mining portfolios a month or so back?
I got him to do mine and I included SVL which Rick is an investor in and he rated it "SVL.ax Silver Mines Ltd – 6, marginal, but only Aussie silver play"


----------



## aus_trader (30 December 2019)

fergee said:


> Just wondering if anyone got Rick Rule to evaluate their mining portfolios a month or so back?
> I got him to do mine and I included SVL which Rick is an investor in and he rated it "SVL.ax Silver Mines Ltd – 6, marginal, but only Aussie silver play"



I have also done a fair bit of searching for pure Silver plays on the Aussie market and there is hardly any. This was surprising to me, given there are hundreds of Gold plays in our market.

I have found a few of them but most were part Silver plays in a diversified miner/explorer or the projects were too small to be economically mined unless Silver price went to 3 figures or something 
So I have to agree with Rick Rule who is a veteran resource and mining investor, that SVL might actually be the best pure Silver play on the ASX in my humble opinion.


----------



## fergee (30 December 2019)

aus_trader said:


> I have also done a fair bit of searching for pure Silver plays on the Aussie market and there is hardly any. This was surprising to me, given there are hundreds of Gold plays in our market.
> 
> I have found a few of them but most were part Silver plays in a diversified miner/explorer or the projects were too small to be economically mined unless Silver price went to 3 figures or something
> So I have to agree with Rick Rule who is a veteran resource and mining investor, that SVL might actually be the best pure Silver play on the ASX in my humble opinion.




Yes there are very few pure silver plays on the ASX and its the same world wide when you compare the amount of gold stocks to silver stocks on any given exchange. I like ARD too in the ASX silver space but as you said it is dependant on silver prices going on another rocket ride to make it economic , even then I would be a bit unsure whether it would actually get around to being mined by current management.


----------



## Balder (30 December 2019)

SVL is my top pick for 2020, I’ve seen it mentioned a few times around the tinternet, as folks are looking for ways of playing Silver; that’s what drew me to it. Not much more I’m able to add other than what’s been said on the specifics of SVL.

Generally looking globally to play Silver, the Silver to gold ratio seems too high for me, people like Bob Moriarty and Jeff Clark are shouting it loudly too(well they would wouldn’t they).

Anyway, pulled up a pew here.


----------



## qldfrog (2 January 2020)

SVL among the top pick for 2020 as one of the only pure silver play in Oz, with a Sp now allowing for major increase in percentage...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 June 2020)

DA in for Bowdens Silver project
Raised $12 million in May.
EIS completed and submitted to relevant authorities, says life of mine is 14.5 years.

Probably a few more cap raisings before they actually start producing silver.


----------



## mullokintyre (14 June 2020)

I am a committed silver bug, have been for many years. Have been trading SVL up and down for the past 12 months as it has some big swings both intraday and over longer periods.
As many have noted earlier, there is a dearth of pure silver plays on the ASX. Silver is generally mined as by product , often in conjunction with lead or Zinc. Australia's largest Silver mine is Cannington, once owned by BHP , but spun off into South 32.  It has an estimated mine life of 25 years (in 2010), and for a while was the lowest cost producer in the world. So S32 might also be an option for those considering exposure to silver.  Like most silver bugs, I expect one day that those crims who run the LME and abuse the paper COTS will one day day get their comeuppance, and silver will soar free like a bird, along with some untold riches for me.


----------



## explod (14 June 2020)

mullokintyre said:


> I am a committed silver bug, have been for many years. Have been trading SVL up and down for the past 12 months as it has some big swings both intraday and over longer periods.
> As many have noted earlier, there is a dearth of pure silver plays on the ASX. Silver is generally mined as by product , often in conjunction with lead or Zinc. Australia's largest Silver mine is Cannington, once owned by BHP , but spun off into South 32.  It has an estimated mine life of 25 years (in 2010), and for a while was the lowest cost producer in the world. So S32 might also be an option for those considering exposure to silver.  Like most silver bugs, I expect one day that those crims who run the LME and abuse the paper COTS will one day day get their comeuppance, and silver will soar free like a bird, along with some untold riches for me.



I'm with you, have been accumulating silver for over 15 years, more recently pre 46 coins but very scarce now. Your SLV will keep rising too.


----------



## mullokintyre (4 July 2020)

SVL should have a good day come Monday. Silver back above USD18. Have put some on the table  at .115 to take some profits.


----------



## mullokintyre (22 July 2020)

mullokintyre said:


> SVL should have a good day come Monday. Silver back above USD18. Have put some on the table  at .115 to take some profits.



And even bigger today. Silver shot up $3 in the space of ten days. SVL  set to take off. Along with ARD, MKR.


----------



## aus_trader (22 July 2020)

Silver price breaking out to the upside after multi-year sideways consolidation:


----------



## explod (5 August 2020)

Got into SVL today, with the continued rise of the silver price could no longer stand by.

Good summary by Small Caps today:-

https://smallcaps.com.au/investigator-resources-positions-offer-leveraging-silver-price/


----------



## aus_trader (5 August 2020)

explod said:


> Got into SVL today, with the continued rise of the silver price could no longer stand by.
> 
> Good summary by Small Caps today:-
> 
> https://smallcaps.com.au/investigator-resources-positions-offer-leveraging-silver-price/




Wow, SVL having a nice day on the market...





Even better is another Silver stock IVR...


----------



## explod (28 August 2020)

My pick for the September Comp is based on my take that silver could be soon on the rise and an announcement on core sample analysis expected soon with some expectation.

The chart:-






Some healthy consolidation the last week following the recent top in silver and almost a tini wini breakout today. Low volume hold looks ok. We'll see.


----------



## explod (30 September 2020)

My pick for the October comp.  Has followed the price of silver close and note the rise in August with highest volume.  Like the monthly charts at times as simplicity often tells things better for myself.  Still awaiting announcement for the core samples content which should not be far away now.   I feel the silver price is rising off it's recent bottom so we'll see.


----------



## explod (29 October 2020)

Sorry to be a bit boring with my pick each month, but again my choice for November is based on my take that silver is in a growing short supply and this company has a good pit about to open up.  

The political/financial state is in growing turmoil also and though many are selling stocks/property etc. for cash.  However with silver, not only to invest in but to keep up to the growing needs where it is used for solar power as one will raise the price as commodity markets rebound. In fact copper is currently at a new record price for similar reasons.  

I do not feel the need to post the charts again this month but to point out that the 12 month Aus. silver chart and that of SVL are almost identical.

Anyway, good luck to all in the comp and we'll see.


----------



## aus_trader (30 October 2020)

explod said:


> Sorry to be a bit boring with my pick each month, but again my choice for November is based on my take that silver is in a growing short supply and this company has a good pit about to open up.
> 
> The political/financial state is in growing turmoil also and though many are selling stocks/property etc. for cash.  However with silver, not only to invest in but to keep up to the growing needs where it is used for solar power as one will raise the price as commodity markets rebound. In fact copper is currently at a new record price for similar reasons.
> 
> ...



For me posts on Silver / Gold are never boring


----------



## explod (30 November 2020)

In my humble view SVL, knocked down of late is set to jump very soon. Have staked the area out and just waiting approval to dig the dirt. From the reports it looks positive. Not much to see on the chart, it has followed the recent drop in the silver price so we'll see.






Really jumping around. But as the shortage of physical silver grows we could see a breakout soon.


----------



## investtrader (30 December 2020)

I picked SVL for the yearly comp. I think Silver may have a good year and hence I want to leverage this with SVL.
I have attached a monthly chart with upward momentum,


----------



## explod (31 December 2020)

Agree investtrader so picked it for the January 2021 Comp.

Still awaiting news which should be good and surely soon on a clearance to proceed with the mining operation.

I have noted for some time that it follows the silver price fairly close and in my view PM's could be on a breakout soon.  I judge this on an extraordinarily high PE ratio on most market stocks, huge debt levels and massive money printing with little backing of substance.

In my humble opinion. Always do your own research.


----------



## explod (3 January 2021)

SVL is my lead pick for the 2021 competition also.  I've noted above the fundamentals but my enthusiasm relates to it's movement with the silver price.  And as I mentioned on the "silver silver silver" thread here yesterday I believe the drop in the silver gold ratio this year of 50% will continue towards the historical mean of 15 to one gold.









And Aussie silver:-


----------



## aus_trader (4 January 2021)

If Bitcoin is anything to go by, there is fear of FIAT currency devaluation that is putting more money into hard/limited assets such as Silver and Gold as well.

My 1st choice would have been to pick DCC to ride the Bitcoin mania 2.0 for the CY2021 competition, but unfortunately DCC is trading below 10c !





Not to worry. I think there will be more upside in Silver that will follow the price of a Bitcoin which is enough to buy a brand new car !
Especially in AUD:





Therefore I pick SVL as one of my picks for CY2021 competition.


----------



## qldfrog (4 January 2021)

my pick for this year's competition : silver as PM alongside Gold, and as a commodities with Reset favored industries EV etc
on top of that, an inflation edge toward the end of 2021
Probably too big a player to win but should be reasonably well placed


----------



## explod (4 January 2021)

Could do well on this qldfrog.  Just looking at the long term chart and it gives me an impressive feel, a further rise in silver and the next announcement is indicated to be very good also.  Lol, if that's any value...


----------



## finicky (10 January 2021)

There's two ways to look at SVL - as a supposedly leveraged 'play' on silver price sentiment where one is going to jump off at some T/A point with a trader's profit. Whether or not this will ever become a profitable operation is not a thing. I'm not interested in that approach but have to say that the weekly chart is not too bad a picture imo. The last three weekly candles are showing indecision and supply stifling demand. No news that a a bad day can be expected on Monday with the silver price whacked the worst of the PMs. But mostly the chart seems to be building and I doubt I'd be selling if a medium term holder.

Weekly


----------



## finicky (10 January 2021)

On another forum I said this about Bowdens at the time it was sold to SVL
Feb 25* 2016 ...*

"So, following the sale of the dud Challenger mine, Kingsgate announced today they've also sold stupid Bowdens. Sold 85% for $20m and the 85% will probably become 100% unless after a period of free carry they choose to put in for costs, which they wont imo.

Sold for $20m now, bought for $75m ($45m cash + $30m shares) four and a half years ago. Added to which all the costs of preparation over 4 years towards feasibility, environmentals, other legals, and so on.

Their strategic judgement is worse than mine, and i have been diagnosed with imbecility. You cant believe any mining management."

Years earlier I had emailed Kingsgate's investor relations in a rage when they anounced that they were buying Bowdens.
*Historic* Email exchange 03/11*/2011*

"Hello,
I am wondering if the case for the *Bowdens project* can be further explained in your presentations to potential investors.
I don't understand how such a low grade silver resource is attractive to mine. Less than 2 ozs/tonne of Ag.
From the notes I can't judge whether that is before or after adjustment for 81% metallurgical recovery. I ignore the paltry presence of lead and zinc in the ore.
I really don't get it, I've been buying into spec miners for a few years, mostly unsuccessfully, and this Bowdens resource seems close to the most pathetic thing I've seen in a prospect. And the costs will be Australian not Thai.
I have only 2,000 shares in Kingsgate but was recently looking at it for a family buy when the price dropped. The Bowdens purchase is what put me off.
Rgds
finicky"

'Dear finicky,
Thank you for your enquiry.
For your information, please note that a 2oz/t Ag (~60g/t Ag) orebody is, for reference, equivalent to a ~1.3g/t Au orebody using the AuEq45 ratio we use.
For an ore body that outcrops and has a 1:1 strip ratio I think you might find that the economics look very attractive at current silver prices and quite robust on any reasonable forecasts. Please note that the Pb and Zn by-products would lift the grade closer to 78g/t Ag, equivalent to ~ 1.7g/t Au using the AuEq45.
If you would like to discuss further please feel free to contact me.
Kind regards,
Joel Forwood"
General Manager Corporate & Markets


----------



## finicky (10 January 2021)

In the last ASX silver equities stampede I tried to warn punters on another site of what I had experienced in the first one. My attack targets at that time were AYN and CCU. I don't think I could go through it again with SVL.

Some old asx listed silver companies that looked after their investors in the last two silver frenzies:

Macmin Mining (MMN): into admin after a decade or something of notably frequent updates as to progress. One was where they had discovered an old zinc slag dump on their tenements. It had silver in it! Eventually they actually got a mine and processing complex built. Never got anywhere near making a profit, heavily loss making at a much higher silver price than management's feasibility plan.

Alcyone Resources (AYN): reincarnated Macmin using the same Macmin project (Texas Silver Mine in QLD) as its stalking horse. Very rapid hyperinflation of shares, never made a cent -> administration

Cobar Consolidated (CCU): *COBAR CONSOLIDATED* RESOURCES LIMITED *CCU* | *deListed* Australia. This entity was *delisted* from the Australian Securities Exchange on 29 August 2014. This entity was deregistered on 09 December 2019. It has thus ceased to exist.

Malachite Resources (MAR) how well I remember the innocuous reassuring face of the m.d of this once in a lifetime opportunity as he led us through our company's prospects in numerous informative video interviews. Around 15 years later, in fy20, I sold my stake in MAR for beer money and a substantial capital loss. I had trouble getting an offer and all I was asking was a slab . The LT chart says all that's needed. I noticed that SVL has sold off an old MAR asset that supported a few capital raises for MAR in the past - Conrad silver project - which means at some prior point they actually also bought Conrad, haha.


----------



## explod (31 January 2021)

Have picked SVL for the February competition. Influenced to some degree by a jump in the silver price last Thursday by 8%, it was reduced to a 4% rise on the NY close.  However this repeated on Friday night but again knocked down by the US close. But culminated in a rise of 8% over the closing two days.  

There has been considerable discussion across the globe in the last few days relating to a physical ounce of silver to now 1000 paper contracts.  Because physical silver for delivery is growing exponentially the paper system is in trouble.  So we look, in my view to an interesting week coming up.  SVL reacts well to any silver price change so I'm optimistic.  It had a good jump up Friday on increased volume:-


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 January 2021)

Silver may do well, if things come to pass. Whether this eventuates is another matter
Reddit Preparing To Unleash "World's Biggest Short Squeeze" In Silver​





						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## frugal.rock (1 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Silver may do well, if things come to pass. Whether this eventuates is another matter



Looking at decent gap up open today....
Hi ho Silver, eh?


----------



## qldfrog (1 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Looking at decent gap up open today....
> Hi ho Silver, eh?



worked well, cashed back initial bet, running the profit: 5k of shares to run or crash..ETFMAG doing very well as well, so far total portfolio well in green while many systems are having heavy losses..thanks Silver


----------



## Balder (1 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> worked well, cashed back initial bet, running the profit: 5k of shares to run or crash..ETFMAG doing very well as well, so far total portfolio well in green while many systems are having heavy losses..thanks Silver



Absolutely. Rise feels too good, completely cashed out now myself, hoping for any pullback.

All this reddit SLV chatter, feels a bit hot air and SVL had announcements the right time. Long and strong physical but anything paper related I’m trading in this week.


----------



## explod (1 February 2021)

Now this takes my breath away and I have a good holding also:-


----------



## aus_trader (2 February 2021)

OK, I guess I'll buy a small position on today's dip...





Has it found a bottom of the dip, looks a bit excessive ?


----------



## Balder (2 February 2021)

Being greedy, 

if Ag falls in New York later, SVL Should dip back within its recent range. Then I’ll reload.


----------



## Balder (9 February 2021)

Bought back my original position, let’s see if Silver and SVL is ready to run again.


----------



## noirua (14 February 2021)

A cash raise often throws up an opportunity if we miss an entry point.  Silver remains reasonably steady and should breach US$30 before gold returns to challenge US$2,000. It is probably true that the exit from gold and to a lesser extent silver was to have a punt into Bitcoin, Ethereum, or Zcash, etc. For that reason timing is uncertain.


----------



## mullokintyre (14 February 2021)

There is going to have to be some serious fund raising, the infrastructure needed to actually develop the mines and processing will not come cheap.
Hope it means the price will fall a bit to allow another entry.


----------



## noirua (12 March 2021)

SVL now at 22c having fallen out of bed due to a dastardly cash raising.  A big silver project for this minnow so a to and fro situation as it tries to feed the hungry mine development.  Difficult for investors to know here what to do as the hungry miner feeds on dollars. Like a seal, it laps up all on offer so the company needs to increase certainty to save this investment from becoming a gambler's punt and hope for the best.


----------



## explod (31 March 2021)

Well I'm back with SLV for the Comp this coming month which has flatlined of late due to the drop in the silver price.  Only my view, but I believe gold and silver are due to rise soon, particularly silver as physical is getting very hard to obtain of late.  As can be seen SVL is very sensitive to any change in the silver price.

The chart:-


----------



## noirua (3 April 2021)

I've added SVL now as the share price around 20c to 22c looks a reasonable punt IMHO on a silver price recovery - could be wrong, however. The giant silver recovery here will take a long time to bring onstream fully so cash has to come from somewhere - that's the downside. but just maybe the shares could have reached a floor?


----------



## explod (3 May 2021)

Just cannot stay away from this stock.  They have the biggest in ground silver mine in Australia and looks as though their mining lease applications will succeed. Early days of course but with the growing shortage of physical silver world wide it should only go up IMHO.

The chart looks ok to me also.  Note the rise a few months back when the silver price jumped up.  I'm invested in them but please do your own research.


----------



## qldfrog (3 May 2021)

explod said:


> Just cannot stay away from this stock.  They have the biggest in ground silver mine in Australia and looks as though their mining lease applications will succeed. Early days of course but with the growing shortage of physical silver world wide it should only go up IMHO.
> 
> The chart looks ok to me also.  Note the rise a few months back when the silver price jumped up.  I'm invested in them but please do your own research.
> 
> View attachment 123680



Explod, i want to share your enthousiasm but my plays with Regis and Beach petroleum burnt me a big way: small players are at the mercy of sudden SPP, or single bad news


----------



## explod (3 May 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Explod, i want to share your enthousiasm but my plays with Regis and Beach petroleum burnt me a big way: small players are at the mercy of sudden SPP, or single bad news



Too true, a small speck and a punt and do not have too much in it but added another 30% last week


----------



## qldfrog (3 May 2021)

explod said:


> Too true, a small speck and a punt and do not have too much in it but added another 30% last week



I was in 6/01 at 26c and still to reach that level back after the peak.
.only kept invested the profit of the sale at 32c early February so can not complain but not for weak hearts


----------



## noirua (9 May 2021)

Silver Mines (ASX:SVL) progresses Bowdens Silver Project in March quarter
					

Silver Mines (ASX:SVL) has released an exploration update for the March quarter which was largely spent at the Bowdens Silver Project in New South Wales.




					themarketherald.com.au
				





#
28 March 2021


----------



## noirua (9 May 2021)

Silver Mines continues ongoing drilling success as it prepares a scoping study at Bowdens Silver Project
					

Deep Dive - Silver Mines Ltd



					www.proactiveinvestors.com.au
				




Diamond drilling continues to test extensions of potential source/feeder structures within and around the Northwest High-Grade Zone which has recently returned high-grade results of:


34.6 metres at 471 g/t silver equivalent (413 g/t silver, 1.14% lead and 0.39% zinc) from 96 metres which includes: 
7.0 metres at 1,090 g/t silver equivalent (966 g/t silver, 2.86% lead and 0.56% zinc) from 97 metres; and 
6.1 metres at 874 g/t silver equivalent (789 g/t silver, 1.67% lead and 0.59% zinc) from 122 metres.


----------



## over9k (9 May 2021)

Jeez this is a blast from the past. I was trading this in the GFC.


----------



## explod (31 May 2021)

Well the chart says I may have picked on a top.

However the news is spreading world wide that silver is in very short supply.  Also the action today suggests to me that news could be near.  If approval comes for the company to mine their dirt I reckon SVL will fly to one dollar quickly.

The chart:-


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 May 2021)

explod said:


> However the news is spreading world wide that silver is in very short supply.  Also the action today suggests to me that news could be near.  If approval comes for the company to mine their dirt I reckon SVL will fly to one dollar quickly.




One of the blokes at the bar just said to me " Ya know, gg, silver is in short supply."

Seriously, plod, all the best, I've thought of hopping on.

gg


----------



## noirua (12 June 2021)




----------



## explod (29 June 2021)

A tough month for silver and SVL but still anticipating that approval will be granted for the mining to go ahead.  And as noted well it has been a tough market for most of our minnows this month.


----------



## mullokintyre (19 August 2021)

Time for the next run up for SVL.
Silver slowly creeping up again, for the first time in quite a few sessions there are more buyers than sellers.
Average buyin price a tad over 22.5 , looking to exit around 31.
Primed and set.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (30 August 2021)

Silver  shares, MKR, SVL and ARD all up 7% today.
Onwards and upwards we go.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (22 September 2021)

Have Chosen SVL for the monthly comp.
The rules say I have to offer my FA or TA reasons.
Well in my case, its because i know FA.
Mick


----------



## finicky (22 September 2021)

I believe it, picking this one


----------



## frugal.rock (23 September 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Have Chosen SVL for the monthly comp.
> The rules say I have to offer my FA or TA reasons.
> Well in my case, its because i know FA.
> Mick



Your super thorough analysis has me sold.
I'm in.
That physical squeeze of silver has to be around the corner... 😬


----------



## mullokintyre (23 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Your super thorough analysis has me sold.
> I'm in.
> That physical squeeze of silver has to be around the corner... 😬



Just remember, I don't have one of those fancy  licenses that lets you give paid advice, anything I say is gratuitous  thought bubbles.


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2021)

Just started following these silver stocks, so not sure what's what at the moment.

These grades look good and are probably worth digging under their open pit for? If it was in gold grams a ton I'd know. Still doing my research...

Interesting turn around in the price, which I've seen on a few silver stocks. I think silver has had an ok run the past few weeks, like gold, so makes sense.


----------



## explod (30 October 2021)

_I'm back with my old favorite for the November comp.  News a few days ago that approval to dig is almost certainly going through, probably not till about March but expect interest will rise on that soon._

Good chart of yours above Sean K and it's continued to hold that level.


----------



## debtfree (12 November 2021)

Nice move yesterday @explod, climbing the ladder now   good luck.


----------



## noirua (15 November 2021)




----------



## noirua (15 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Just started following these silver stocks, so not sure what's what at the moment.
> 
> These grades look good and are probably worth digging under their open pit for? If it was in gold grams a ton I'd know. Still doing my research...
> 
> ...



These results are OK but nothing to move the share price sharply. 6 g/t gold = about 460 g/t silver. However, having gold, silver, and lead in the mix can be good or bad depending on the grades.  The amount of gold at the Southern pit extension is helpful though the zinc and lead is only of nuisance value. The Bundarra zone result is not that good at all.  The North West and Aegan Zone averages 304 g/t silver so OK but only that. Probably why the share price recovery has  not moved up that much.
The market is looking for widths of 20 metres or so at the above grades and depths of 191 to 322 metres does show the need for average grades for silver at 460 g/t or better.
Plus side is being the worlds largest potential silver resource and minus is the long delay to production and being cash thirsty.


----------



## mullokintyre (15 November 2021)

noirua said:


> These results are OK but nothing to move the share price sharply. 6 g/t gold = about 460 g/t silver. However, having gold, silver, and lead in the mix can be good or bad depending on the grades.  The amount of gold at the Southern pit extension is helpful though the zinc and lead is only of nuisance value. The Bundarra zone result is not that good at all.  The North West and Aegan Zone averages 304 g/t silver so OK but only that. Probably why the share price recovery has  not moved up that much.
> The market is looking for widths of 20 metres or so at the above grades and depths of 191 to 322 metres does show the need for average grades for silver at 460 g/t or better.
> Plus side is being the worlds largest potential silver resource and minus is the long delay to production and being cash thirsty.



I have been trading in and out of this stock for at least the 12  years. It has plunged as low as .025 cents to a high of 44.
I try to sell when I have made 10 to 15% profit, and buy in when the price has fallen more than 15% from its most recent high.
There have been a few times when it has not worked and my stop losses cause me to exit with a  loss, but that happens with any stock.
And during that time it has not produced a single ounce of silver.
It is but a proxy for the price of silver, and far more profitable than holding physical (which I also have).
It has had numerous cap injections via instos and existing shareholders, some of which I have actually participated.
I will keep trading in and out of it until its volatility stops making it worthwhile.
For me at least, grades , drilling results etc are in many ways, of little consequence.
Mick


----------



## explod (30 November 2021)

It has been a tough month for silver but in my view the tide must soon turn due to the global shortage.  Announcement to proceed will make it go.  Any time from now till April so cant afford to be out of it myself.  Good volume on the drop yesterday, so we will see.


----------



## mullokintyre (30 November 2021)

I have been waiting for the correction in Silver for as long as Tevya was waiting for the messiah in Diddler on the Roof.
Both seem to have as about the same chance of turning up.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (30 December 2021)

Ok, have nominated SVL in the annual tipping comp.
Silver will have a comeback at some stage, maybe its this year, and SVL is the  primary silver play above 10 cents.
Mick


----------



## qldfrog (30 December 2021)

Still waiting here,what a dog🥴


----------



## explod (2 January 2022)

Have picked SVL for January and the Annual comp.







So can we call it an incomplete rising head and shoulders.  Suggestions welcome.

Approval to commence digging at Bowden's just a public service stamp away this is going to make me smile soon.  I think, what's that???, no move over to feelings, much better on the head.  Good luck for the year to all.


----------



## Springs (2 January 2022)

Silver Mines Ltd is the other pick in the yearly comp silver gold ratio is out of whack undervalued SVL with projects like Bowdens silver project in central NSW lots to like silver is ready to run always dyor my opinion Springs .


----------



## qldfrog (2 January 2022)

Springs said:


> Silver Mines Ltd is the other pick in the yearly comp silver gold ratio is out of whack undervalued SVL with projects like Bowdens silver project in central NSW lots to like silver is ready to run always dyor my opinion Springs .



I own but if i remember well for the last 10y or so??? Svl has been around and has so far not produced one tiny bit of anything.
Is my memory wrong? So my hope is that this dog will surf the silver narrative..but i could not care less about their next announcement about.. whatever
Svl value is more like a meme crypto currency in my view but as long as a sucker can buy it from me higher😁


----------



## divs4ever (2 January 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I own but if i remember well for the last 10y or so??? Svl has been around and has so far not produced one tiny bit of anything.
> Is my memory wrong? So my hope is that this dog will surf the silver narrative..but i could not care less about their next announcement about.. whatever
> Svl value is more like a meme crypto currency in my view but as long as a sucker can buy it from me higher😁



 has a big  but complicated resource  ( i used to hold RCO ) , but seems intent on a big complex plan   , to extract the resources 

 i worry  about complicated  projects  especially  when they don't have a solid income from existing projects ( think NCM when they  were having problems with an acquisition )

 i do not hold SVL  

 my other concern is the price suppression of silver over many years , i suspect that sort of chicanery will continue for years into the future 

 i am thinking buyers/holders  will need a lot of faith and patience


----------



## mullokintyre (18 January 2022)

some more promising infill drilling might give the stocks a boost.
Still a great trading stock, just need it to get to 22.5 to get my 10% profit from most recent purchase.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (19 January 2022)

Parcel taken out on the open.
Still have a chunk purchased at higher prices, but more than happy to wait.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (20 January 2022)

Silver hit 33.50 AUD over night after it had closed at 31.96 on Jan 17.
Some momentum building in Silver. 
Looking to  sell my next parcel at .255
Mick


----------



## explod (28 February 2022)

SVL has developed firm support around the 20 cent area.  Gold and silver also appears close to a considerable breakout.

A few days back the NSW premier announced that they would be increasing support for commodity production.  This will certainly confirm the development approval we seek for one of the best silver inground concentrations on a world scale.

My pick for the March comp


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 February 2022)

explod said:


> SVL has developed firm support around the 20 cent area.  Gold and silver also appears close to a considerable breakout.
> 
> A few days back the NSW premier announced that they would be increasing support for commodity production.  This will certainly confirm the development approval we seek for one of the best silver inground concentrations on a world scale.
> 
> ...



Beat me to it.

All the best.

gg


----------



## mullokintyre (7 March 2022)

Had a sell taken out on the open today.
Been in for a few months no, still have plenty to go above 25, 28  and 34 cents.
Mick


----------



## noirua (18 March 2022)

First half 2022 earnings: EPS misses analyst expectations​First half 2022 results:

AU$0.006 loss per share (down from AU$0.001 loss in 1H 2021).
Net loss: AU$6.97m (loss widened AU$6.02m from 1H 2021).
Revenue was in line with analyst estimates. Earnings per share (EPS) missed analyst estimates by 37%.
Over the last 3 years on average, earnings per share has increased by 60% per year whereas the company’s share price has increased by 64% per year.​


----------



## explod (31 March 2022)

It's really just puddling along at the moment and following the price of silver.  Approval to mine should come through in the 3rd quarter however CEO interviewed a few days back stated that the extent of silver, gold, zinc and lead continues to increase.  Going to be a great one IMHO DYOR


----------



## mullokintyre (31 March 2022)

explod said:


> View attachment 139742
> 
> 
> It's really just puddling along at the moment and following the price of silver.  Approval to mine should come through in the 3rd quarter however CEO interviewed a few days back stated that the extent of silver, gold, zinc and lead continues to increase.  Going to be a great one IMHO DYOR



Will be a great one, but there is going to be at least one big cap raising before they actually mine and mill the orebody.
Holding off buying more until that cap raise pops up, which as per usual will be at a significant discount to the VWAP, which is when I will add some more.
Mick


----------



## Iron Triangle (31 March 2022)

I've been watching SVL for past year or so , I personally like it but was told to avoid it so just watching  ,I had a quick look at the chart and $14.80 high to 0.23c 10 years later it doesnt seem logical ? anyone know what happened ?


----------



## mullokintyre (31 March 2022)

If you want logic, don't play the stock market.
Its a trading stock, not one to hold for any length of time.
Mick


----------



## UMike (1 April 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> If you want logic, don't play the stock market.
> Its a trading stock, not one to hold for any length of time.
> Mick



esp if you bought in over $10


----------



## explod (1 April 2022)

Most of the community did not want this development in their area.  It has taken the company a long time to turn that around.  Finally there seems to be a consensus for it to be developed and the final stages for approval by the Government is expected around August. 

The excitement back then was the huge discovery of such a major silver resource.  I'm into this well myself as it won't take long for the old high to be reached again.  IMHO DYOR


----------



## signalFollower (15 June 2022)

not much happening on this thread ?  I haven't caught up on the announcements reading for a while, but how does everyone see the permitting progressing for SVL, roadblocks ?


----------



## mullokintyre (29 June 2022)

Nothing is happening in this thread  cos like everything else, its on a downwards spiral, which is why I have chosen it for the July comp.
When you have no real money in the game, not a lot of thought tends to go into it.
Mick


----------



## signalFollower (29 June 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Nothing is happening in this thread  cos like everything else, its on a downwards spiral, which is why I have chosen it for the July comp.
> When you have no real money in the game, not a lot of thought tends to go into it.
> Mick



I've been adding to my physical  SVL holdings in my portfolio

mine developer so not incurring the high operational costs impacts due to increased energy and increased diesel inputs.
silver on the metals market grossly over-done and Gold/Silver ratio currently up to 87x

IMO anyway, SVL represents great buying just on the anticipated moves in silver metals market alone.

just my opinions and actions - not intended to be advice


----------



## qldfrog (29 June 2022)

signalFollower said:


> I've been adding to my physical  SVL holdings in my portfolio
> 
> mine developer so not incurring the high operational costs impacts due to increased energy and increased diesel inputs.
> silver on the metals market grossly over-done and Gold/Silver ratio currently up to 87x
> ...



FWIW, this has been my ..costly..thought..for the last 2y...


----------



## signalFollower (30 June 2022)

I found this video very informative wrt the economic drivers behind an inevevitable increase in both gold and silver

Money supply and out of control printing in the West and the BRICS (or should that be BRIICSA now) nations are the ones seemingly most active in increasing holdings of precious metal reserves

the message here certainly fit my justifications for holding both SVL and AAU, and if SVL keeps dropping I have a lowball top up intention to buy further

but big picture is the shift away from the USD that will drive up (and cease any supression of) Gold and Silver that is currently present in markets

thoughts ?


----------



## explod (25 July 2022)

Well could not resist this for the August Comp due to sudden move upwards on the close Friday.  Maybe approval to mine is close, if it does should fly like a rocket in my humble view DYOR.

Purchased some today also.  LET"S SEE lol


----------



## mullokintyre (25 July 2022)

explod said:


> Well could not resist this for the August Comp due to sudden move upwards on the close Friday.  Maybe approval to mine is close, if it does should fly like a rocket in my humble view DYOR.
> 
> Purchased some today also.  LET"S SEE lol
> 
> View attachment 144506



Beat me to it, was going to double again after last months entry.
Have to look somewhere else.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (28 July 2022)

SVL  and ARD, two of my silver plays are having another big day.
Looks like silver is back in favour (at least in the short term).
The red futures for the tomorrows US market suggest it may come back again tomorrow.
Mick


----------



## explod (28 July 2022)

Feel the move is more than just the silver price.

In my view looks like approval to mine is near, when it does it will go up booooom


----------



## qldfrog (28 July 2022)

explod said:


> Feel the move is more than just the silver price.
> 
> In my view looks like approval to mine is near, when it does it will go up booooom
> 
> View attachment 144644



My order last week missed..and had to can it this morning..I was dreaming at 16c..
But got filled with all my losers😊


----------



## explod (28 July 2022)

Really starting to move now.  Day not over but note the volume.  Hope announcement holds off till next week for the Comp LOL


----------



## explod (31 August 2022)

Okay...not much happening however approval to mine expected on the 29 of November, probably won't show much in the price but an increased from the current very low silver price may hopefully combine to give me a lift in the comp for September.  The chart.. rrrrrr well.


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2022)

315Moz AgEq and remains open. What's that is AuEq?

Silver $18 would mean $5.67b value

Gold at $1700 = 3.3Moz Au. ??


----------



## mullokintyre (14 September 2022)

SVL doing presentations in the US.
Suggests to me there is going to be a big capital raising in that market to get the mine paid for.
Be holding off jumping in again.
Mick


----------



## explod (1 October 2022)

It is my pick again now in the October Comp.  With low price of silver currently it, like myself is just Plodding along.

When the change does come as they advance to approval I think it will jump up dramatically as there is a
growing shortage of actual physical silver.

Chart speaks as said.


----------



## explod (31 October 2022)

Again I'm going with the waiting pain.

There is no real change in the chart.  Looking for a silver rise and announcement to start mining.

Wish all well for a good Comp.


----------



## mullokintyre (9 November 2022)

SVL once again going on a tear.
Have had a 20 cents sell order in since my last buy at 16.5 in late Sptember.
Was too late in getting the low at 15.5, but hey, I will take a 15% gain any time.
Approaching that 20 level now. may or may not get taken out in this rush up.
This stocks continues to be a nice little earner for me.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (22 December 2022)

SVL in trading halt pending  announcement re the Bowdens silver project getting final approval.
Just in time for the next leg up of silver.
Mick


----------



## explod (22 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> SVL in trading halt pending  announcement re the Bowdens silver project getting final approval.
> Just in time for the next leg up of silver.
> Mick



Yes Mick, looks like approval could be near.  28th not end of the month.  Lol should have had it in this months Comp.

Anyway my pick for January and due to some trading changes doubled my holding last week.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02615866-2A1422036?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Miner (22 December 2022)

explod said:


> Yes Mick, looks like approval could be near.  28th not end of the month.  Lol should have had it in this months Comp.
> 
> Anyway my pick for January and due to some trading changes doubled my holding last week.
> 
> ...



Good news must be because I have been trying to buy it for a couple of days with a price lower than last traded. So with the good news, my buy order will be gone. Silver is at top high now and right time for announcement for the existing holder


----------



## mullokintyre (22 December 2022)

I guess then that  once the approval is bedded down and announced, the share price will have a bit of a kick, which will likely be the indicator for the first of many  cap raisings.
The October statement gave them 13mill in cash including 4mill in unused borrowings. That will not build much.
I will try and offload some if it gets a signifcant boost over the next few weeks.
I have no doubt I will be able to buy back in at a cheaper level  in the future..
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (23 December 2022)

Up 5% after getting out of trading halt.
There is one more hurdle, the Independent Planning Comission for approval (am I the only one that is amazed that any company would bother trying to start up a new mine  given the myriad of planning approvals they have to go through??).
The IPC meets late January next year,  so hopefully there will be another boost to the SP when that comes through.
It would be good to see the SP get back to the 25 mark it hit twice in  early 2022.
That might be the sign for the cap raise no 1.
Mick


----------



## explod (23 December 2022)

Looking good.



			https://www.silvermines.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/SVL-23-December-2022.pdf


----------



## qldfrog (24 December 2022)

one of my stock of the year competition selection: what not to like in PM in the coming year


----------



## noirua (24 December 2022)

noirua said:


> I've added SVL now as the share price around 20c to 22c looks a reasonable punt IMHO on a silver price recovery - could be wrong, however. The giant silver recovery here will take a long time to bring onstream fully so cash has to come from somewhere - that's the downside. but just maybe the shares could have reached a floor?



I paid 21.5c back in April 21 so nothing much has happened since then.  With the new year ahead and the Ukraine problem set to continue on it could exceed World War One in length - 1914-18.  In troubled times the US dollar gains strength as it has done and it looks unlikely to weaken that much in the year to come in my view. Gold and Silver both look poised to recover though I doubt by all that much in 2023, maybe 5% to 15% for gold and 10% to 20% for silver at a guess in USDs, that could  see SVL back to 30c during the year.  I havent increased my holding and will just sit on them.


----------



## Muchado (31 December 2022)

I think silver should have a good year next year so I have picked SVL for the yearly comp


----------



## explod (5 January 2023)

Sold out of SVL a couple of days ago.  Approval coming through but feel it will take a few years to start to produce.  Will be costs in the meantime.  So all in PLS for myself now.


----------

